# Small amp with big sub



## spacemaster (Jun 14, 2013)

I just put a new alpine sub to my car.

I converted from current 4 channels into 3 and bridging the rear speaker for the sub.

I heard if the sub is too big for the amp, it will kill it. 

Is this correct theory ?


----------



## asoggysponge (May 14, 2013)

see this


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Not of you wired it correctly.


----------



## Changchung (Aug 15, 2012)

Take it from here;

http://www.audiosportsfolsom.com/top-ten-car-audio-myths

3) I can't blow my 200-watt subwoofer, because my amp's only putting out 100 watts.

The manufacturer establishes a subwoofer's power range as a general guideline for what the sub can handle. In reality, you're more likely to fry a subwoofer by underpowering it than by using too much power. Bass sucks up power, so a smaller amplifier has to struggle to deliver the power needed to reproduce lower frequencies. An amp that's working too hard produces distortion - a subwoofer's worst enemy.

Too much power is a different story. For example, you could run a 200-watt sub safely with a 350-watt amp. First, a typical 350-watt amp loses power to long power cables and to fluctuating voltage levels in your car's electrical system, so the actual wattage reaching your sub will be much lower. Second, a larger amp will cruise through bass passages that would have a small amp sweating, so you'll get much less distortion.

Here are a couple of tips if you're overpowering a subwoofer. Check your system for distortion while you're car is sitting still, because you won't hear it as easily when you're driving. If your stereo has a subwoofer level control, experiment with settings until you find the point where distortion sets in. Use your ears and your common sense, and you won't have a problem with too much power.

Is this true??? I think it is;

http://www.outrageousaudio.com/understanding_subwoofers.php

Or not???

http://www.talkaudio.co.uk/ipb/index.php/topic/29117-sub-too-powerful-for-amp/

This is confusing. 

By my experience, in 15 years I never see a amp blow it for a superior sub, I think is how you install the amp and dont push it so hard...

Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## Changchung (Aug 15, 2012)

I dont know if we can compare it with a DC power supply and the load connect it to, so, if we use a 30 amp PS with a 5 amp load will be ok, but, using a 2 amp DC PS with a large load, maybe 5 amp the DC PS can be blow... 


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

spacemaster said:


> I just put a new alpine sub to my car.
> 
> I converted from current 4 channels into 3 and bridging the rear speaker for the sub.
> 
> ...


By big are you talking about power handling or physical size of the sub. By "it", are you talking about the amp or the sub? In either case nothing is going to die.


----------

